# Audi Clinches Championship Titles in America



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt/Mosport – Audi have prematurely clinched the LM P1 Manufacturers’ Championship in the American Le Mans Series with their third consecutive 1-2 victory. Before the last three races, the brand with the four rings is out of reach in the classifications for engine and chassis manufacturers. 
* Full Story *


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Audi Clinches Championship Titles in America ([email protected])*

We need more competition here in america.


----------

